# Hey TCoD, your favorite Pokemon is Scyther



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 28, 2015)

Whats yours?


----------



## Autumn (Aug 28, 2015)

Scyther Scyther Scyther Scyther
that's odd it won't let me type anything but Scyther
I keep trying to say my favorite Pokémon is Scyther but it's replacing it with Scyther and Scyther is not my favorite!!! my favorite is Scyther

Mods plz fix

I have to say "mods" because trying to say Scyther's name just filters it to Scyther since her name is a Pokémon name


----------



## Meowth (Aug 28, 2015)

hail scyther


----------



## Eifie (Aug 28, 2015)

look at these cute scyther


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 29, 2015)

My favorite Pokémon is Scyther! I love the touch of its slimy, purple skin, and it has an adorable noodly mustache, and cute puckered lips, and it's a big eater just like me!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 29, 2015)

Top ten Pokémon
1. Scyther
2. Scyther
3. Scyther
4. Scyther
5. Scyther
6. Scyther
7. Scyther
8. Scyther
9. Scyther
10. Scyther

WHAT IS HAPENGING


----------



## Eifie (Aug 29, 2015)

Vipera Magnifica said:


> Top ten Pokémon
> 1. Scyther
> 2. Scyther
> 3. Scyther
> ...


same


----------



## Superbird (Aug 29, 2015)

wait, what about Scyther? 

WHAT EVEN THAT
BUT Scyther IS A MASCOT HERE
NO NOT AGAIN


----------



## The Omskivar (Aug 29, 2015)

Scyther's cool and all, but I really like when you trade it with a Metal Coat and it evolves into Scyther


----------



## kyeugh (Aug 29, 2015)

Eh, Scyther is all right.  I didn't really care much about it until I read Scyther's fanfiction, and even then, that's the only thing going for it.  It's kind of weird-looking, to me.  I definitely prefer Scyther.


----------



## Meowth (Aug 29, 2015)

The Omskivar said:


> Scyther's cool and all, but I really like when you trade it with a Metal Coat and it evolves into Scyther


why would anyone trade away the divine awesomeness that is scyther

HERETIC


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 29, 2015)

Sangfroidish said:


> why would anyone trade away the divine awesomeness that is scyther
> 
> HERETIC


obv trading Scyther to yourself so you get a Scyther without giving up your Scyther.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 29, 2015)

Scyther should really make a scyther-themed forum skin. I'm getting really tired of Minimal Scyther and Scyther Slash styles.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 29, 2015)

Scyther said:


> Scyther should really make a scyther-themed forum skin. I'm getting really tired of Minimal Scyther and Scyther Slash styles.


whoa how did you write the name of another Pokémon, no matter what I try it just comes out as Scyther sCyThEr sc y ther


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 29, 2015)

I have this admiration towars Scyther. It's so beautiful... So majestic in its fluffy, shining-winged bug way. And its Pokédex entry sounds like it should be a legendary.  Straight-up Amaterasu in insect form.

I like Scyther because it's cool and has blades. (Although I also like Scyther, which focuses more on special moves. Guess I just like the Grass type.) Then there's Scyther because it looks like a somewhat tanky dinosaur knight in shining armor. Might have something to do with the actual shiny armor and beautiful eyes inherent in the line (Scyther, of course, is less handsome and more cute. Probably one of the few cute little critters that cannot be hugged to death.)


----------



## The Omskivar (Aug 29, 2015)

Sangfroidish said:


> why would anyone trade away the divine awesomeness that is scyther
> 
> HERETIC





Zero Moment said:


> obv trading Scyther to yourself so you get a Scyther without giving up your Scyther.


This, how could you think I would trade away an amazing Scyther?  Once it evolves into Scyther after I trade it for a Scyther, I can go fight double battles with my Scyther and Scyther combo (because obv I have another Scyther than the one I evolves into Scyther)


----------



## Autumn (Aug 29, 2015)

I used a Scyther in Platinum and I actually liked it a lot, I understand that Scyther is better but I just don't like evolving Scyther. It got so many usable attacks in gen4, it was great.

Though then again this was the same team where I used _Scyther_ - not even Scyther, but *Scyther* - of all things, so maybe it was luck that Scyther turned out so good


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 29, 2015)

I absolutely love Scyther!! it became my favorite when I started my FireRed run back in sixth grade. I won't forget when I picked it at Oak's lab and used it to one-shot Brock. I registered here with it in my username, and from then on I've been inseparable from it.


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 30, 2015)

Scyther no longer looks like a word.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 30, 2015)

Scyther said:


> Scyther no longer looks like a word.


should have thought of THAT before you put the FILTER in place HUH Scyther


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 30, 2015)

Mienshao is better. Deal with it.


----------



## Meowth (Aug 30, 2015)

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> Scyther is better. Deal with it.


scyther is so good it's _better than itself

_jesus christ


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 31, 2015)

Scyther, when squared, equals itself. 

Let Scyther represent a, b, and c in the quadratic equation. It will equal Scyther. 

Scyther is, at this moment, more powerful than even Lord Scyther. His Greatness is powerless outside of Twitch Plays!!


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 31, 2015)

I always remember that Scyther is number 123 in the Pokédex because when I used to play around with my toy Pokédex that was one I used to type in for fun.
I also know from doing that that Scyther is number 111.




I liek Scythers said:


> Scyther, when squared, equals itself.


I think you're projecting


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 31, 2015)

Scyther.... Wat r u doing?

Scyther.... Stahp!


----------



## Cygni11 (Sep 7, 2015)

Scyther, obviously.


----------



## Cygni11 (Sep 10, 2015)

Scyther for the Scyther Scythers!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 16, 2015)

This thread is hallerious XD


----------



## Autumn (Apr 2, 2016)

i think our favorite pokemon is eternally scyther


----------



## sanderidge (Apr 2, 2016)

and the tcod said amen to the scyther


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2016)

So Scyther is now a pink Psychic cat, a forested tortoise, a happy bat and a fire moth all at the same time.

That sounds like a scary chimera.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Dec 16, 2016)

Cobalion is my favorite pokemon.
Mimikyu is a close second.
EDIT: holy hell i broke it


----------



## norblarchoop (Dec 21, 2016)

Joke's on you, my favorite pokemon is actually scyther.

Or maybe Scyther

or Scyther

I also like Scyther because it is 100% IMMUNE TO ROCK

In the game though, I use Scyther for its powerful fire-based attacks.


----------

